# Level best z9092 - info on this buck



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

First off hopefully this is in the right spot. Does anyone know any info about this Guy?? LEVEL BEST Z9092. I am buying a daughter and all I can find is he moved to the Philippines and there is only a four month old picture. He looks nice and all but I wanted to know a little bit about him and what he looks like now. Any ideas?? Thank you for the help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no idea but hopefully someone will know. I edited your title to hopefully get more lookers.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

This dude?

http://www.exhibitorsedgeboergoatsa...el-best-z9092&cid=2:reference-sires&Itemid=55


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

His Sire:

https://www.google.com/search?q=2do...j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Doe with same sire & dam:

http://www.finleyboers.com/9.html


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Sire's Dam:

http://boergoats.cc/does/bingo_star.html


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Sire's Sire:

https://www.google.com/search?q=rrd...j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Dam's Sire:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Dam's full sister?:

http://www.sunshineboergoats.com/template-cleopatra.html


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

9th doe down has Level Best as Sire:

http://www.lostprairiefarm.com/sale_doesdoelings


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

This buck is a Level best son:

http://rendezvousboergoats.com/ourBucks.html


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

That enough links for ya?


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Holy Moly where did you find all those??? I went searching for two days and couldnt find one except the one of him at four months old and looking at Hunni at lost prairie Farm. She is the one I am buying. All the pictures of the sires look like he is going to have potential. Even if I don't find any recent pictures. I did find out however he was sold to some one in the Philippines. Leaning Tree doesn't know much about him after he left. I was hoping someone could help me find pictures of him now to see how he turned out. He also shows up in Reference Sires, so I am wondering did he pass away?? But he is also still active with ABGA. Confusion!!

Sylvie- awesome job at finding those. Thank you so much. I will save those pictures and put them in Hunni's file.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

pierceingstarr said:


> Holy Moly where did you find all those???


Google! I googled the name you gave me, and then googled different names in his pedigree. :type:
I'm not sure if I'm a really good stalker, or if I have to much time on my hands. :shrug:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sylvie said:


> Google! I googled the name you gave me, and then googled different names in his pedigree. :type:
> I'm not sure if I'm a really good stalker, or if I have to much time on my hands. :shrug:


Good job, Sylvie.


----------

